# GNUCash install: g-wrap will not be installed



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2007)

hi guys
i wanted to install GNUCash from Add/Remove but i got an error and was told to install it through Synaptic. I did that but there the error was that "g-wrap will not be installed".
I guess g-wrap is the dependencies of gnucash. So i searched for g-wrap and selected it but it shows another dependencies error.
"g-wrap: Depends: libgwrap-runtime0-dev but it is not going to be installed"

I am running Fiesty Fawn with latest Gutsy kernel
Plz help
This is the error while installing from Terminal

```
sudo apt-get install gnucash
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.

Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
that package should be filed.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies.
  gnucash: Depends: g-wrap but it is not going to be installed
E: Broken packages
```
This is my sources.list

```
## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty multiverse

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main

#deb *medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
#deb-src *medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
```

Plz help me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

it says g-wrap is broken. so i guess you can't do much abt it anyways!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2007)

But previously when i installed Ubuntu first time a month back i was able to install GNUCash, no error were shown.
Does it mean i cannot install GNUCash unless the developers of g-wrap fix it?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 28, 2007)

*mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/g-wrap/libgwrap-runtime0-dev_1.9.6-3.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
^^ install it then.
btwn dont mix repos of gutsy with feisty unless u know apt-pinning.
already there is a repo for backports from gutsy to feisty afaik


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks praksh for the link but it again gives a dependencies error guile1.6-dev and if i install that then again another dependencies error. This is endless. I think i have to forget GNUash for now.
Tell me which repo is of gutsy and should i remove it?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 28, 2007)

i think ur repos are correct.but u need to press  "reload" in synaptic(or in terminal- sudo apt-get update) when internet is ON to get latest updated list.because i know i can install gnucash easily with the same sources.list.


```
[FONT="Arial"][SIZE="3"]# # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#Ubuntu Security
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse

# # Ubuntu supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties

#
# # Ubuntu community supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse

# # Ubuntu backports project
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

#### Proposed Multiverse ####
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties


#### Canonical Commercial ####
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main

deb *medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free[/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, even i think it needs a Reload or apt-get update. sometimes in life we forget simple things! thanks for reminding, prakash


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2007)

I have done the reload stuff before but it still gives me the same error. What to do?
@prakash123 Should i use your sources.list? Will it hose my system.
I am using Feisty Fawn 7.04 with Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-9-generic.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 29, 2007)

^my sources.list is for feisty.hopefully works.u can use it.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2007)

Did nt work prakash. I am pulling my hair out.........

I did this 
sudo aptitude install gnucash abd here is the result


```
rahim@SEBA:~$ sudo aptitude install gnucash
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information      
Initialising package states... Done
Building tag database... Done      
The following packages are BROKEN:
  libc6-dev 
The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
  g-wrap gnucash-common guile-1.6 guile-1.6-dev guile-1.6-slib guile-g-wrap 
  guile-library libcrypt-ssleay-perl libdate-manip-perl libffi4-dev 
  libfinance-quote-perl libgtkhtml3.8-15 libgwrap-runtime0 
  libgwrap-runtime0-dev libhtml-tableextract-perl libncurses5-dev 
  libreadline5-dev linux-libc-dev psfontmgr slib 
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  g-wrap gnucash gnucash-common guile-1.6 guile-1.6-dev guile-1.6-slib 
  guile-g-wrap guile-library libcrypt-ssleay-perl libdate-manip-perl 
  libffi4-dev libfinance-quote-perl libgtkhtml3.8-15 libgwrap-runtime0 
  libgwrap-runtime0-dev libhtml-tableextract-perl libncurses5-dev 
  libreadline5-dev linux-libc-dev psfontmgr slib 
0 packages upgraded, 22 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 9853kB/13.5MB of archives. After unpacking 57.2MB will be used.
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
Resolving dependencies...
The following actions will resolve these dependencies:

Remove the following packages:
linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic
openoffice.org-base
openoffice.org-calc
openoffice.org-core01
openoffice.org-core02
openoffice.org-core04u
openoffice.org-core05
openoffice.org-core05u
openoffice.org-core09
openoffice.org-core10
openoffice.org-gnome-integration
openoffice.org-graphicfilter
openoffice.org-impress
openoffice.org-kde-integration
openoffice.org-math
openoffice.org-onlineupdate
openoffice.org-pyuno
openoffice.org-testtool
openoffice.org-writer

Downgrade the following packages:
libc6 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]
libc6-i686 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]
```

Maybe the -2.6.22-9-generic kernel is the problem.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 29, 2007)

"sudo aptitude install -f "
^^try it

else,if u can,compile a 2.6.22 kernel from sources via the debian way.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2007)

This is what i did

```
sudo aptitude install gnucash
```
Here is te message

```
The following packages are BROKEN:
  libc6-dev 
The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
  g-wrap gnucash-common guile-1.6 guile-1.6-dev guile-1.6-slib guile-g-wrap 
  guile-library libcrypt-ssleay-perl libdate-manip-perl libffi4-dev 
  libfinance-quote-perl libgtkhtml3.8-15 libgwrap-runtime0 
  libgwrap-runtime0-dev libhtml-tableextract-perl libncurses5-dev 
  libreadline5-dev linux-libc-dev psfontmgr slib 
The following packages have been kept back:
  libwrap0 
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  g-wrap gnucash gnucash-common guile-1.6 guile-1.6-dev guile-1.6-slib 
  guile-g-wrap guile-library libcrypt-ssleay-perl libdate-manip-perl 
  libffi4-dev libfinance-quote-perl libgtkhtml3.8-15 libgwrap-runtime0 
  libgwrap-runtime0-dev libhtml-tableextract-perl libncurses5-dev 
  libreadline5-dev linux-libc-dev psfontmgr slib 
0 packages upgraded, 22 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 9853kB/13.5MB of archives. After unpacking 57.2MB will be used.
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
Resolving dependencies...
The following actions will resolve these dependencies:

Remove the following packages:
linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic
openoffice.org-base
openoffice.org-calc
openoffice.org-core01
openoffice.org-core02
openoffice.org-core04u
openoffice.org-core05
openoffice.org-core05u
openoffice.org-core09
openoffice.org-core10
openoffice.org-gnome-integration
openoffice.org-graphicfilter
openoffice.org-impress
openoffice.org-kde-integration
openoffice.org-math
openoffice.org-onlineupdate
openoffice.org-pyuno
openoffice.org-testtool
openoffice.org-writer

Downgrade the following packages:
libc6 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]
libc6-i686 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]
```

That scared me, so i gave up.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 30, 2007)

It's quite fine. I don't see any problems with it. So, what's scaring you?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ Mehul, read it again! It says that libc6-dev is broken, and its removing the whole of open office!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2007)

That scaring me out it want to remove the Gutsy kernel and penoffice suite!!!!


----------



## mehulved (Aug 31, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Mehul, read it again! It says that libc6-dev is broken, and its removing the whole of open office!


 Eh, I realised now. It's libc6-dev. That won't b0rk the system at all. Those are development headers and libraries. The actual libc6 is what is the important component. And it will be downgraded. See this


> Downgrade the following packages:
> libc6 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]
> libc6-i686 [2.6.1-0ubuntu1 (now) -> 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty)]


That's fine then. He can install libc6-dev packages if he wants later.
rahimveron, There's no problem with removing a kernel as long as you have one other working kernel on your system.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2007)

ok mehul and others for assuring me.


----------

